# The use of side reins when lunging



## Kenzo (6 April 2009)

Morning everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend.

For those of you who lunge using side reins or have in the past, do you use the same method when fitting and using your sides reins, or do you vary this depending on the level your horse is at with it's training and age etc etc.

For example, do fit your side reins correctly and use both reins evenly on any given rein (as in circle), or do fit your side reins tailed to which rein your lunging on? say for example by altering the inside rein slightly when working on the circle, or do you do the complete opposite and alter the outside rein so there is more give on that?

Basically I'm just interested on peoples opinions on the different practices of using side reins and why you choose to use them in the way you do for your individual horse.


----------



## fornema (6 April 2009)

If i lunge on a bridle i always alter the side reins but on a cavesson i usually dont


----------



## Bens_Mum (6 April 2009)

I also lunge on a bridle with side reins even. However I have seen people lunge with the reins either attached higher or lower on the saddle depending on level. Interesting question!


----------



## 251libby (6 April 2009)

I only occationally lunge properly now - with roller and side reins in a bridle. I usually lengthen the outside rein so that the horses neak can have the correct bend. 
Good question! x


----------



## mik (6 April 2009)

I lunge with side reins and alter them a lot depending on what I am aiming to achieve, I dont like using side reins in walk work, even elastic ones. 
I do like using an outside side rein and long reining with the inside one for flexion work and making sure the horse is taking the outside rein forward and light on the inside rein, lateral work etc.
 I think for me it varies on the level of naggy and what I want to achieve that day. 
What about you Kenzo?


----------



## Kenzo (6 April 2009)

When I have used them, I always use them on an even length, even on a circle, you don't loose contact on out side rein when riding so I feel the horse should learn to be balanced just like a pair of hands, (well as much as possible using reins) also you can see what is happening without the interference (so to speak) of a rein being either longer or shorter, the reason I have used side reins is to assist when training them lunge and discourage them from hollowing rather then anything to do with how they use themselves on a circle if you see what mean, as they can still fall in/out and you can tell much more when riding what you need to fix or what to work on as,  as really its your legs as well as your hands and how you ride that creates a correct bend all through the body of a horse when riding a good circle not just the bit to roller/saddle, but the same I appreciate the different circumstances and why some ways are tailed fitted to the individual horse hence why i was interested in peoples views.


----------



## cyearsley (6 April 2009)

Ditto what Kenzo said!


----------

